# When Will The HR-24 and H24 Be Available?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wondering when the HR24 and H24 will be available in stores and at online stores? Also what new features will they have? Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No one knows & if they do, they can't say.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

same day access cards are in tv.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It is a mystery. Usually BestBuy leaks DirecTV equipment first, so it may be worth it to go by there and check.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

smiddy said:


> It is a mystery. Usually BestBuy leaks DirecTV equipment first, so it may be worth it to go by there and check.


Should be in the snipe aisle. :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

smiddy said:


> It is a mystery. Usually BestBuy leaks DirecTV equipment first, so it may be worth it to go by there and check.


Often. Maybe even stop in the store daily.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard rumors that some directv installers have them in vans for display purposes only, might be worth flagging some down to see.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I've heard rumors that some directv installers have them in vans for display purposes only, might be worth flagging some down to see.


If it is cold outside, make sure that you wear a black Ski mask while flagging them down.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dave29 said:


> If it is cold outside, make sure that you wear a black Ski mask while flagging them down.


!rolling


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> same day access cards are in tv.


You didn't like that thread that I did about that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

smiddy said:


> It is a mystery. Usually BestBuy leaks DirecTV equipment first, so it may be worth it to go by there and check.


Best Buy online doesn't even have the HR-23.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> I've heard rumors that some directv installers have them in vans for display purposes only, might be worth flagging some down to see.


None in distribution in Michigan. If I see one I'll be sure to do an in depth post w/ photos & specs. But I suspect I'll see a first look on DBStalk before too long, and way before I see one in the field.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder if it will:

Have wifi?
Shrink PPV/VOD to 0 days?
Be a BluRay/HD DVR Combo?
Have Dolby True HD? 
Add more interactive content?
Have a new GUI?
Have a web browser?
Improve HD Rain/Snow Fade?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I wonder if it will:
> 
> Have wifi?
> Shrink PPV/VOD to 0 days?
> ...


Well I guess I leave these forums if people here think that I do too many threads.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Well I guess I leave these forums if people here think that I do too many threads.


They're just giving you a hard time, it's cool.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Well I guess I leave these forums if people here think that I do too many threads.


It was a joke. Don't be offended. A  means "Haha, just kidding."


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> It was a joke. Don't be offended. A  means "Haha, just kidding."


Ok.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

You know, If it's going to be internet capable, it ought to have some sort of browser. Even if it's really primitive, like the UltimateTV setup, at least you could check your email.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> You know, If it's going to be internet capable, it ought to have some sort of browser. Even if it's really primitive, like the UltimateTV setup, at least you could check your email.


The current HR2xs are internet capable... still don't think it's necessary to slow it down.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

tcusta00 said:


> The current HR2xs are internet capable... still don't think it's necessary to slow it down.


Sorry, by _it_ I meant _they_ [HR2x]. Just pointing out that D*'s gone to all the trouble of coding the networking software to get them internet capable, they ought to take two more baby steps and throw in a simple browser/POP3 app.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, there is very little information about these receivers. They were shown during a keynote recently as part of a more general presentation. Speculation is fun, but we won't know until we know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, there is very little information about these receivers. They were shown during a keynote recently as part of a more general presentation. Speculation is fun, but we won't know until we know.


Ok, sorry I posted this. If you want you can close this thread. I should have known DBSTalk would have info on this when they became available.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I would expect that whatever the next receiver is called, you wont be able to get one until at least around the time of the 1st look here....


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

CraigerCSM said:


> Well I guess I leave these forums if people here think that I do too many threads.


just foolin' with ya


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

CraigerCSM said:


> Ok, sorry I posted this. If you want you can close this thread. I should have known DBSTalk would have info on this when they became available.


Speculating on the "next new" anything is valued sport at DBStalk.  We tend to brainstorm (and brainfart) about what "it" might be or mean. 

One of the great powers of the great members here is we can find many, many more snippets of tiny information than any one person--then share--then blow it outta proportion.  For a short while.

Then we come to earth and some very good analysis can be found.

So CraigerCSM, keep it up. We'll happily tease each other along the way. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh and as to when will we see the HR24s (assuming that is the next model...), I'm betting by Arbor Day. (But I don't know the state nor the year for which Arbor Day...)


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

soon......


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

They are real and I have one. Before I got it I tried doing some research on them and this forum was the only thing I found about them ??? The access card distribution dept is miffed on what to do.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> They are real and I have one. Before I got it I tried doing some research on them and this forum was the only thing I found about them ??? The access card distribution dept is miffed on what to do.


Don't think so .. Last I checked the latest HD DVR model is that HR23-700.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't think so .. Last I checked the latest HD DVR model is that HR23-700.


How much are you willing to bet ???? And I said H24 not HR24


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> They are real and I have one. Before I got it I tried doing some research on them and this forum was the only thing I found about them ??? The access card distribution dept is miffed on what to do.


Cool! Pix! We need pix! (I too haven't heard of any public units--so we gotta have pix!) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes please. Pull up your Info screen and take a pic of the Make and Model number listed there.

- Merg


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yes please. Pull up your Info screen and take a pic of the Make and Model number listed there.
> 
> - Merg


And don't forget the receiver itself... including front (inside access card door) and back!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the pictures will look quite nice on Ebay. I`m just wondering what the starting bid should be, Any thoughts?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Fake


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

stilen621 said:


> I think the pictures will look quite nice on Ebay. I`m just wondering what the starting bid should be, Any thoughts?


$0 until you can prove that's what you really have.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Main question is will the Hx24 model catch Dish ViP922 with Sling and Internet browser capabilities ? Or DTV will eat a dust behind dish's wheels ?


When a new unit comes out it is unlikely to have a connection for Sling considering who owns Sling... that would be dumb.

I for one do not want to surf the internet on my DVR.. I have extremely powerful efficient PC's to do that. Besides, we had that ability a long time ago with the Microsoft DVR, of no practical use.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Main question is will the Hx24 model catch Dish ViP922 with Sling and Internet browser capabilities ? Or DTV will eat a dust behind dish's wheels ?


Sling is cool, but remind me why I need a browser on my tv, with no keyboard? Or is it just an app that gets me to more video? Netflix, Vudu, etc.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Main question is will the Hx24 model catch Dish ViP922 with Sling and Internet browser capabilities ? Or DTV will eat a dust behind dish's wheels ?


IMHO Sling is a nitch product, and the folks that wanted it have probably gone out and bought one already. As for internet browser, I know I don't miss having one in the STB. I have a Wii and PS3 and after giving the browers a try I prefer to just use my PC or laptop when I need to be on the net.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I think the pictures will look quite nice on Ebay. I`m just wondering what the starting bid should be, Any thoughts?


"Selling" a leased receiver doesn't sound like a very ethical thing to do. Selling _pics_ of a leased receiver sounds . . . like a stretch. :lol:


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Come on litzdog,,,how much ? I know I`m a newbie here but I know exactly how D** works. I know I own 3 HR22`s all in great shape and I know what almost everyone of their receivers look like. I know the difference between an RID# & a S/N . Hows this for a hint,,,,All newer HD units whether they are just an H or an HR the RID always begins 02 correct ? These will begin 03.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> Come on litzdog,,,how much ? I know I`m a newbie here but I know exactly how D** works. I know I own 3 HR22`s all in great shape and I know what almost everyone of their receivers look like. I know the difference between an RID# & a S/N . Hows this for a hint,,,,All newer HD units whether they are just an H or an HR the RID always begins 02 correct ? These will begin 03.


Put up pics... you claim to have a new unit that no one here has seen so put up the pics.

Otherwise... Fake


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

So snap a picture and we'll all eat crow.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> "Selling" a leased receiver doesn't sound like a very ethical thing to do. Selling _pics_ of a leased receiver sounds . . . like a stretch. :lol:


I would never sell any leased equipment, NEVER ! I agree it`s unethical and that I`m not. I might post a pic though if it`s not against any rules ? I will say they dont have an S-video connection though


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

How do you guys like your crow cooked ?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> How do you guys like your crow cooked ?


Post the picture...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> How do you guys like your crow cooked ?


I like mine in the first recipe here: http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm

You could be the first to post a full writeup on the H24, pictures and all. Give us a full synopsis, please! Don't mess with us, spill the beans man!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Put up pics... you claim to have a new unit that no one here has seen so put up the pics.
> 
> Otherwise... Fake


Thats what blows me away Larry. How can some virtually unknown newbie get his hands on this unit ? Dad always told me "It`s not how many people you know but who you know" Also, my ex-wife and girlfriend call me allot of things but they cannot call me a liar. This unit exists ! There are features missing that I`m wondering why they left them out ? I might post pictures for Christmas. Again, to all you naysayers, How do you like your crow ????


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

How about a description of what it looks like, or actual pics?

If not its about the same as me saying I have a shiny new HR30 in my closest, complete with the new Tivo UI!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What are the first 3 digits of the serial number?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

smiddy said:


> I like mine in the first recipe here: http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm
> 
> You could be the first to post a full writeup on the H24, pictures and all. Give us a full synopsis, please! Don't mess with us, spill the beans man!


I was wondering about a write up smiddy, really. I just got it and I`m still messing with it. And I`m not kidding. I am very leary of putting any info out there just yet. And I`m not trying to mess with anyone so sorry if it seems like that. They do exist.


----------



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

The 22 and 23 models were actually available for sale?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> There is simple question for you stilen621 - what SW version on it ?!


How about the HW version ?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I was wondering about a write up smiddy, really. I just got it and I`m still messing with it. And I`m not kidding. I am very leary of putting any info out there just yet. And I`m not trying to mess with anyone so sorry if it seems like that. They do exist.


How/where did you get it? First 3 digits of the serial number as well please


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> So ? What is SW version ?
> 
> [I don't get it - posting a lot but got no time for 2 min to make System Info screenshot !]


I dont have a digital camera. I`m really not very tech savvy when it comes to electronics,,,Computers etc,, I use Google images for my Ebay listings. If I can borrow a camera in the next day or two I will take a photo and try and post it. You have my word you guys.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

RobertE said:


> How/where did you get it? First 3 digits of the serial number as well please


The first two are C0 what does that tell you ? Maybe you tell me more about what a S/N does and I`ll give a little more info


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Exactly. How about posting what the make and model number listed are and the software version as stated on the System Info screen?

- Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> The first two are C0 what does that tell you ? Maybe you tell me more about what a S/N does and I`ll give a little more info


The first 3 will help me verify make and model. With that I can either confirm your story or bust it.

Even more helpfull would be the first 6 digits. If you don't fell comfortable posting that in public you can send them to me in a PM, or just post the first 3 (letter and 2 numbers) and the 6th digit (will be a number).


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> stilen621,
> Will you post SW version or not ?


You`ll get a pic when I get around to it !!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Can you at least just post what it says on the Info screen about the make, model, and software version?

- Merg


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Oh, no ! Just FOUR letter of SW version. 21 seconds required for honest man.
> 
> That's it !


Have a nice night, don`t push an issue. I`ll post a photo when I get around to having a friend help me do it


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621, may I at least welcome you to the forums. :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Sorry, you loosing credibility when reject to provide FOUR digit number.
> I'm not asking photo(s) anymore.


Credibility??? This coming from someone who has "Up on the roof tweaking" next to their name. Did you think of that one all by yourself. I dont need to prove anything to you or anyone for that matter. The H24 exists. And thanks to the member who said "welcome to the forums". I`m off to find a recipe for crow.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

anyone responding to this guy is wasting your time. 100% bull----.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

I get no respect. Here`s a little more info for you guys,,,,,The front panel does NOT have push button switches per-sa like the old receivers. They are more like the push buttons you would find on a microwave oven and the like. And they are smaller than the current units. You also push on the access card door to open it instead of prying it forward. Anybody who has a Paypal account care to make a wager on these facts ? :nono2:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> same day access cards are in tv.


There actually were a few Tv's released with built in receivers in the early days of Directv.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I dont have a digital camera. I`m really not very tech savvy when it comes to electronics,,,Computers etc,, I use Google images for my Ebay listings. If I can borrow a camera in the next day or two I will take a photo and try and post it. You have my word you guys.


buy one, they're cheap...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I get no respect. Here`s a little more info for you guys,,,,,The front panel does NOT have push button switches per-sa like the old receivers. They are more like the push buttons you would find on a microwave oven and the like. And they are smaller than the current units. You also push on the access card door to open it instead of prying it forward. Anybody who has a Paypal account care to make a wager on these facts ? :nono2:


I belong to a car enthusiast forum as well, we had a guy posting pics of a Skyline he said was his, they were taken at a carshow. It was funny when the real owner showed up and posted pics of it in his driveway with signs with the date and signs with the other guy's sreen name on it that said not your car, you are Pwned.... :lol:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

If this person actually had an H24, they'd be breaking the confidentiality agreement by talking about it in the first place. DirecTV would then cxl their account and request the receiver back. Any pictures of it that landed in the public would be legitimate cause for DirecTV to sue, because the agreement was broken.

As for me, well, I didnt sign MY name under the agreement, so I'm free to tell you guys all about the HR25 sitting on my desk... Its got 2 eSata ports on the back capable of 4TB's each, with a 1TB internal drive. It's also got 4 tuners, and the ability to dual boot between DirecTVs software and Tivos software. Sadly, no Tivo2Go on the Tivo side. You can configure the harddrives to work in a number of different fashions, including having the unit boot from the internal drive and access the 2 external drives simultanesously, or boot one firmware from each external drive. The best part of this is that series links and season passes are universal. If you set something up on one platform, it's duplicated to the other platform. Deletion is buggy sometimes, but usually a soft reboot clears everything up... Installing the tivo firmware is like the PS3's ability to run Linux. There's a menu option on the DirecTV side, which takes you to a VOD channel, and it downloads a distro over the ethernet. So far no talk about downloading via the sat stream, way too much data. It's also got built in WiFi (sadly, it's only G), as well as a 10/100/1000 LAN connection (broadcom as far as I can tell).

It's also got HDMI, Component, and Composite pass-through, so when the device is off, those ports are active and passing data through from another device, similar to the old RF OTA pass-through. There's an HDCP bug though, if you try to play content that has HDCP enabled and you have the hdmi pass through plugged in, you have to unplug it beore it'll play (I tested this with a blu ray player that supports HDCP and an upconverting DVD player that does not).

It's matte black like the HR23, with a semi-gloss finish on the front panel. The DirecTV logo also lights up blue (option can be turned off in the display menu). The DirecTV side of the software still uses Doube Play rather than "true DLB" for those Tivo fans, but I like Double play. No reason to keep the other tuner reserved if I havent touched it in a few hours.

If you're hooked up to a traditional multiswitch, it has 2 tuners, however, if you have a SWM, you can take advantage of up to 4 tuners (they're split internally). Unfortunately, that means this thing takes 1/2 the tuner capacity of the current SWMs. I did get the oppurtunity to use DECA but it's limited to 100mbps, whereas using standard cat6 and a switch I can obtain up to 1000mpbs.

Its got some pretty awesome MRV features too. If I somehow manage to activate all my tuners, it can grab one of the tuners over the network (Does NOT have to be a DVR, just a networked tuner). That is kind of buggy though, as I've seen it try to record an HD program on an R16... I also have the ability to copy rather than stream from my other DVRs to this one, but its a one way system. I can stream from this to the other receivers in my home, but I can only duplicate programs from other receivers to this one.

DirecTV seems to be working on a modified extension of DirecTV2PC that'll allow you to integrate it with Windows Media Center. It'll actually launch windows media center, but DirecTV2PC sits on top of it as a somewhat 'secure environment'. Similar to Cisco's version of Microsoft Terminal Services Client (It uses Remote Desktop but sits on top of the connection to limit/secure it).

No internet browser. Its rumored that there will be a browser TV app, like the Opera channel for Wii. There's a bluetooth logo on the bottom with an FCC spec so I imagine DirecTV is planning on supporting a bluetooth keyboard & mouse? Maybe and/or a bluetooth remote?
I'll let you know as soon as I know.

P.S. For the mods this project is codenamed 'superfake' if you want to ask your contacts about it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> There actually were a few Tv's released with built in receivers in the early days of Directv.


Ultimate TVs! Which got replaced with R15s...
But what about the TV?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> There actually were a few Tv's released with built in receivers in the early days of Directv.


http://reviews.cnet.com/4531-10921_7-6538981.html
http://www.amazon.com/RCA-F38310-38-Built-Receivers/dp/B00005BIB8
61" $4000 !! http://www.hometheatermag.com/rearprojectiontvs/110/index5.html


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

CJTE said:


> If this person actually had an H24, they'd be breaking the confidentiality agreement by talking about it in the first place. DirecTV would then cxl their account and request the receiver back. Any pictures of it that landed in the public would be legitimate cause for DirecTV to sue, because the agreement was broken


Some of you guys here sure have a way with words for being so smart. I don`t work for D* and dont have anything to do with them so I didn`t sign squat with anybody. Your only speculateing on how I obtained this thing. You say punk, liar and a few other words well thats your right but your wrong. Do you really think we just woke up the other day and said "H24, that soulds like a good letter and number combo and lets do some checking and see what it is"? Your right I am so busted by making this up. I actually wanted to research h45dn but it didnt sound interesting enough and the guys at the h45dn forums were to boring so we came up with H24 instead. So you guys just keep on thinking what you want, it was quite entertaining to see you all get worked up and start name calling. I always bring food to the zoo to feed the animals because the animals didnt put those signs up ! Enjoy your weekend, and like I said,,,if I can find a friend who has a digital camera thats willing to help out I might takes some pictures. To the one person who said "go buy one" LOL, are you for real ? Sure, I`m going to go waste money on something just to satisfy you. I also didnt see anyone willing to take that bet if they had a paypal account !!! I am a betting man and wont bet unless i KNOW I`m going to win !!!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> CJTE said:
> 
> 
> > To the one person who said "go buy one" LOL, are you for real ? Sure, I`m going to go waste money on something just to satisfy you.
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I belong to a car enthusiast forum as well, we had a guy posting pics of a Skyline he said was his, they were taken at a carshow. It was funny when the real owner showed up and posted pics of it in his driveway with signs with the date and signs with the other guy's sreen name on it that said not your car, you are Pwned.... :lol:


Here's a question for a car enthusiast: What year were the Pontiac Bonneville and Chevy Impala introduced? Sorry to get off topic, but it got kinda boring. Even an HR24 wouldn't really interest me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Ultimate TVs! Which got replaced with R15s...
> But what about the TV?


They didn't get replaced with R15s, they got replaced with TiVos which got replaced with R15s.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, play nice here .. let's dispatch the name calling and taunting.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

worst case, you could take a picture with a camera phone and upload it your pc via usb port.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Here's a question for a car enthusiast: What year were the Pontiac Bonneville and Chevy Impala introduced? Sorry to get off topic, but it got kinda boring. Even an HR24 wouldn't really interest me.
> 
> Rich


Model year or calendar year?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll state this more firmly than Doug. Do not abuse members with namecalling in public. And with newbies, preferrably not at all.

I have some doubts about the claims, yet I am more than willing to welcome someone here. He very well could be correct and very well could be the next great contributer here. Who knows.

So I reiterate: Welcome, stilen621! :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'll state this more firmly than Doug. Do not abuse members with namecalling in public. And with newbies, preferrably not at all.
> 
> I have some doubts about the claims, yet I am more than willing to welcome someone here. He very well could be correct and very well could be the next great contributer here. Who knows.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom for the welcome but I highly doubt the next great contributor here theory. Remember, I dont have a digital camera, I can barely use a computer, I despise cell phones (I wont own one) and I have never text`d in my life (G/F will attest to it) I just came here trying to get some info on this unit I was GIVEN and then greeted with a lynch mob type mentality. And if all you must know the reason I dont know the SW version is that I havent hooked it up. It`s not that easy to do the way my equipment is set up. When I do I`ll let you know but not until then I have somewhat better things to do at home than satisfy some curiousity someone else has over a stupid little black box. And thats all it is to me,,,a stupid black box. Maybe if I pull the cover off a Genie will pop out ? And I still notice that no one has put any money up for the gentlemans bet ! So again to all you non believers "PUT UP", maybe with the money I`d win I`d get a digital camera out of the bet for free ! I`m almost sorry I even asked for info on it !:nono2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Model year or calendar year?


Model year.

Rich


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Patiently waiting when you, stilen621, will post just 4 digits of your H24 SW version.
> 
> BTW, what is manufacturer's id on the box ? Those simple three digits after "H24-" sign ?
> That's will be much easy to make - no remote control knowledge required, no familiarity with new menu, nothing complicated.
> ...


Poor boy ???? Whats your beef dude ? NO SOUP FOR YOU !!!!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Model year.
> 
> Rich


It`s 09 according to the serial number. There is not the typical Manufature date on it like the other receivers


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> And ?
> 
> You didn't post SW version.
> 
> ...


Do y o u j u s t d o n t k n o w h o w t o r e a d ? I wrote it slow for you. As far as your camera goes. I hear Costco has a decent one around $200 that runs with Vista, Still a betting man ????


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> Thanks Tom for the welcome but I highly doubt the next great contributor here theory. Remember, I dont have a digital camera, I can barely use a computer, I despise cell phones (I wont own one) and I have never text`d in my life (G/F will attest to it) I just came here trying to get some info on this unit I was GIVEN and then greeted with a lynch mob type mentality. And if all you must know the reason I dont know the SW version is that I havent hooked it up. It`s not that easy to do the way my equipment is set up. When I do I`ll let you know but not until then I have somewhat better things to do at home than satisfy some curiousity someone else has over a stupid little black box. And thats all it is to me,,,a stupid black box. Maybe if I pull the cover off a Genie will pop out ? And I still notice that no one has put any money up for the gentlemans bet ! So again to all you non believers "PUT UP", maybe with the money I`d win I`d get a digital camera out of the bet for free ! I`m almost sorry I even asked for info on it !:nono2:


Sorry about that. You seem to have been lucky in getting one and unlucky in love from here. Normally we are much more polite and helpful. That is the great strength of DBStalk.

Alas, your luck was too good to sound true. Because no H24 has been released officially. And only barely hinted at. (Tho we all know that is the next logical number.)

So we aren't much help at this time. In fact, we eagerly await any info you can give us! You have one and can talk about it, we are excited to hear anything you can share.

Please forgive thems that have treated you boorishly. Normally they are much better behaved.

Have fun, share what you experience as much as you can. Like I say, we are eager to hear anything.

Thank you for understanding. Thank you for sharing.

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> That's where my patience ended. Go along doggy, go.


I can back up every word I have said. Put up !!!!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry about that. You seem to have been lucky in getting one and unlucky in love from here. Normally we are much more polite and helpful. That is the great strength of DBStalk.
> 
> Alas, your luck was too good to sound true. Because no H24 has been released officially. And only barely hinted at. (Tho we all know that is the next logical number.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, you seem like the more even keeled type. After the treatment given here what would be the incentive to give any info out here ? I wasnt looking to benefit from anything by coming here and to just share but whats the point ? I also sent you a PM


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> Thanks Tom, you seem like the more even keeled type. After the treatment given here what would be the incentive to give any info out here ? I wasnt looking to benefit from anything by coming here and to just share but whats the point ? I also sent you a PM


I understand. I do hope you decide to share, we'd be tickled pinkie.

Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Stilen... Here is my friendly advice to you...

Everyone has seen threads before about someone that has had some sort of equipment that no one else had, and very very very rarely do they pan out. People have asked you for various things to prove that you have this said box, and you have either been unable to provide anything so far (in the case of pictures), missed the request entirely, or only provided partial information.

One of the requests was for a partial serial number (first 6 digits I believe), which would probably be the easiest thing to provide (even if it isn't in the "standard format"). Ultimately, pictures would be the best, so if you can get a hold of a camera that would be really helpful.

In the end you will have to forgive everyone for their skepticism, since most of us have seen these posts before, and rarely are they backed up.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Model year.
> 
> Rich


Bonneville-'57, Impala-'58.

H24 ??? Apparently, not even "The Shadow" knows...

There is however, at least one developer claiming to have worked on it's software, so between the UL listing and that, it sounds at least plausible that they may be trickling out... wouldn't be the first time we didn't "know about it here first".


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Stilen... Here is my friendly advice to you...
> 
> Everyone has seen threads before about someone that has had some sort of equipment that no one else had, and very very very rarely do they pan out. People have asked you for various things to prove that you have this said box, and you have either been unable to provide anything so far (in the case of pictures), missed the request entirely, or only provided partial information.
> 
> ...


There is someone here who has been given the info you are refering to. And I have stated my reasons for not making it available to everyone and with just cause. I understand your skepticism but there is no reason for it I can assure you.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 is working with us to vet his information quietly.

So far his information is looking very good.

Please let us continue to verify this for him. 

I also thinks he understands why we are so eager for more info. I suggest many start preparing apologies. Don't post until you are satisfied, yet being prepared is a good thing. 

Fair 'nuff?

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> There is someone here who has been given the info you are refering to. And I have stated my reasons for not making it available to everyone and with just cause. I understand your skepticism but there is no reason for it I can assure you.


I hear what you are saying, but since you are unwilling/unable to provide more information then what you already have, I would suggest that you request this thread to be locked since it will be nothing more than everyone accusing you of not being honest, and you proclaiming your honesty.

At this point, I don't know that anything good can come out of this thread.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> My second vote *to lock the thread* and wait for Tom's trusted info.


I don't see a reason to lock this thread ..


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> My second vote *to lock the thread* and wait for Tom's trusted info.


You really are beginning to bore me P Smith !


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> You really are beginning to bore me P Smith !


While we welcome polite suggestions about threads, as Doug says, there is no reason to lock this thread at this time.

Besides, we might learn something here. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> I just came here trying to get some info on this unit I was GIVEN and then greeted with a lynch mob type mentality. When I do I`ll let you know but not until then I have somewhat better things to do at home than satisfy some curiousity someone else has over a stupid little black box. And thats all it is to me,,,a stupid black box. And I still notice that no one has put any money up for the gentlemans bet ! So again to all you non believers "PUT UP", maybe with the money I`d win I`d get a digital camera out of the bet for free ! I`m almost sorry I even asked for info on it !:nono2:


 Unfortunatly the information you seek here no one here has. You came to this board with an interest in expanding your knowledge on this product. I'm sure you were quite suprised to find that you had more or all the concrete information than anyone here. It shouldn't be a surprise that the people here would have at least the same level of interest you had to come here in the first place. I don't think you considered it a "stupid black box" when you first posted seeking information from us here. If anyone had information here it would have been given freely to you or anyone. That is the prime directive of these forums. People here have come to expect the same in return. Please don't expect people to "PUT UP" to receive any information. As you can see from the reactions that only puts gas on the fire. If you feel uncomfortable posting info in the open forum PM one of the mods. It would go a long way in calming down the tone of this thread.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> How much are you willing to bet ???? And I said H24 not HR24


So your H24 is an H24- what? I dont think you ever gave us the manufacturer code did you?

Also, you said you were given one, I assume there was an NDA that went along with it or else I feel you would have been much more forthcoming with info...


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Well you know what they say...." *The proof of the pudding is.......*"


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

drpjr said:


> Unfortunatly the information you seek here no one here has. You came to this board with an interest in expanding your knowledge on this product. I'm sure you were quite suprised to find that you had more or all the concrete information than anyone here. It shouldn't be a surprise that the people here would have at least the same level of interest you had to come here in the first place. I don't think you considered it a "stupid black box" when you first posted seeking information from us here. If anyone had information here it would have been given freely to you or anyone. That is the prime directive of these forums. People here have come to expect the same in return. Please don't expect people to "PUT UP" to receive any information. As you can see from the reactions that only puts gas on the fire. If you feel uncomfortable posting info in the open forum PM one of the mods. It would go a long way in calming down the tone of this thread.


To me it is and will pretty much stay a "STUPID BLACK BOX" will it save the human race ? Will it end hungar and starvation ? Other than receiver signals for DirecTv viewers its a stupid black box. I actually have 3 other stupid black boxes and one stupid silver box. I still see that no one is willing to take up my bet. So I`m either very good at bluffing or I actually have something that interests you all ??? Or you people are afraid to lose what will be a very expensive bet... Starting bid will be $1,000 !!!! pretty spendy for a stupid black box wouldnt you say ?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Stilen... Here is my friendly advice to you...
> 
> Everyone has seen threads before about someone that has had some sort of equipment that no one else had, and very very very rarely do they pan out. People have asked you for various things to prove that you have this said box, and you have either been unable to provide anything so far (in the case of pictures), missed the request entirely, or only provided partial information.
> 
> ...


Milkman,,, here is my friendly advice to you sir.. Stick with milking cows and sell milk and quit giving friendly advice !


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I have closed this thread for a very short time.

I want everyone to have a moment to read this post and not have any cross postings as can happen in the life of forums. It's all good. 

I am satisfied that stilen621 has an H24. 

I am satisfied he genuinely wanted to get information, now finds himself the person who can help all of us. 

Like many of us, he has a job, has other things to do, and hooking up another receiver is pulling out the cabinet (or something like that) so it might be this weekend before it is hooked up. So for now please trust that he has one.

And he might still be willing to share with us. (My suggestion: apologies might help...) 

I like my crow baked with a side of french fries. 

Thank you, stilen621. For understanding and sharing what you can so far.

Cheers,
Tom

This thread will be reopened in just a few minutes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> <snip>
> I am satisfied that stilen621 has an H24.
> <snip>


Well, if you're satisfied then we'll have to accept it on blind faith for now.

I can't wait to see the real skinny on the box. This is gonna be pretty cool. 

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

should this particular part of the thread be split off to a distinct thread if stillen621 is still going to be able to share info?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> should this particular part of the thread be split off to a distinct thread if stillen621 is still going to be able to share info?


Excellent suggestion. If he does, we'll split it off.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> I have closed this thread for a very short time.
> 
> I want everyone to have a moment to read this post and not have any cross postings as can happen in the life of forums. It's all good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I`ll say this. As promised when I get around to hooking up that stupid black box I`ll fill you guys in. In the mean time can Mr. P. Smith go sit in the back of the class, put that funny little pointed hat on (What are those hats called, I forget)? And chew that crow quietly while the rest of us try and learn about manners :grin:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> I am satisfied that stilen621 has an H24.
> 
> I am satisfied he genuinely wanted to get information, now finds himself the person who can help all of us.


I've stayed out of this thread so far, but must admit my curiosity is as high as anyones.

For stilen621: I appears you already have a couple of DirecTV receivers or DVRs, so you are at this point as familiar with the general operation of DirecTV equipment as any of us are. Since DirecTV introduced the H2x/HR2x series of products, which have evolved from the H/HR20 through the 21, 22 and 23 - the differences between succeeding models has been relatively small, and each operates pretty much the same as it's predecessor. It would be reasonable to expect the same with regard to any new product introduced that extends the same basic product numbering series - i.e., an H24. So you can probably expect much the same operation from your new receiver as you have from whatever it is replacing (or supplementing).

Because this appears to be a new product, those of us who are somewhat fanatical techno geeks regarding DirecTV products are excited about the prospects of a new product, and are hungry for information, which sadly resulted in the skepticism and rudeness that you received. I hope you decide to stick around DBSTalk - you will find it is an enjoyable place to share information on DirecTV products and services. We can learn together about your exciting new receiver.

I'm glad you and Tom were able to establish a rapport. He's a great guy and a super person to help you get your feet on the ground here (and to help keep the rest of us a little in check when appropriate).

Welcome aboard.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

stilen621 said:


> Thanks Tom. I`ll say this. As promised when I get around to hooking up that stupid black box I`ll fill you guys in. In the mean time can Mr. P. Smith go sit in the back of the class, put that funny little pointed hat on (What are those hats called, I forget)? And chew that crow quietly while the rest of us try and learn about manners :grin:


Do me a favor - forget my nick and stop direct to me your posts, please.

I'm deeply regret my involvement in the thread, time to cleanup.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

FWIW, I belive stilen621 is telling the truth. We have exchanged PMs and had a phone call. I'm not going to betray his trust and repeat what he told me, so your just going to have to trust me. I think my post records vouch for me.

stilen621 is legit. I have no reason to doubt him. While we all want more information right now, you'll get it when he's ready not any sooner. Badgering the guy is not going to make him feel any more welcomed. As a matter of fact, I'm greatly disapointed at a majority of the DBSTalk community for the less than welcome, welcome that was given. It's been a truely sad 24 hours for DBSTalk.

Anyway, to recap. If you trust my posts, trust me now when I say I believe him.

Play nice.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

So is this just another addition to the HR2x line, or something actually new?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

RobertE said:


> FWIW, I belive stilen621 is telling the truth. We have exchanged PMs and had a phone call.
> Anyway, to recap. If you trust my posts, trust me now when I say I believe him.
> Play nice.


 RobertE, I did believe him and tried to play nice and offer what I thought was helpful to a new poster who was receiving rather rough treatment. Below is what I got. 


stilen621 said:


> To me it is and will pretty much stay a "STUPID BLACK BOX" will it save the human race ? Will it end hungar and starvation ? Other than receiver signals for DirecTv viewers its a stupid black box. I actually have 3 other stupid black boxes and one stupid silver box. I still see that no one is willing to take up my bet. So I`m either very good at bluffing or I actually have something that interests you all ??? Or you people are afraid to lose what will be a very expensive bet... Starting bid will be $1,000 !!!! pretty spendy for a stupid black box wouldnt you say ?


Not a particularly endearing response. It's nice to see he did PM you which has dropped the agressive tone towards him. There is hope for this thread yet.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

drpjr,

While you didn't jump on him, others did. Some posts were edited or deleted. 

I hope you understand why he might not be as kind as he normally might be.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

drpjr said:


> RobertE, I did believe him and tried to play nice and offer what I thought was helpful to a new poster who was receiving rather rough treatment. Below is what I got.
> 
> Not a particularly endearing response. It's nice to see he did PM you which has dropped the agressive tone towards him. There is hope for this thread yet.





Tom Robertson said:


> drpjr,
> 
> While you didn't jump on him, others did. Some posts were edited or deleted.
> 
> ...


Have all the posts that are going to be edited/deleted to this point done???


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Have all the posts that are going to be edited/deleted to this point done???


I'd be happy to delete yours if you'd like.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Sling is cool, but remind me why I need a browser on my tv, with no keyboard?


I dunno, but you could ask those who are absolutely gaga over their iPhone, iPod Touch or Crackberry Storm with their respective web browsers.

There is most certainly a place for it... just not necessarily my place.

I doubt very much that DIRECTV is working on a web browser for the HR24 or any other of their existing models although the release of DECA is likely to make a more compelling case.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Other than talking to RobertE and Tom. For the most part I wish I never got the dang thing ! All I really came here for was to get some answers about it. I had no idea no one else had one. If I offended anyone unjustly I appologize to those individuals. To those who deserved it I`ll stand by my remarks. I promised Tom as soon as I get around to dealing with this I`ll give out the info to him so he can verify it so that there is absolutely NO missinformation given out about it. I`d also like to say if you have anything mean spirited to say to me do it out load not in some PM, I have some pretty thick skin so go for it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> Other than talking to RobertE and Tom. For the most part I wish I never got the dang thing ! All I really came here for was to get some answers about it. I had no idea no one else had one. If I offended anyone unjustly I appologize to those individuals. To those who deserved it I`ll stand by my remarks. I promised Tom as soon as I get around to dealing with this I`ll give out the info to him so he can verify it so that there is absolutely NO missinformation given out about it. I`d also like to say if you have anything mean spirited to say to me do it out load not in some PM, I have some pretty thick skin so go for it.


I would suggest any mean spirited communications all be via PM. DBStalk would prefer the threads remain clean and helpful as much as possible.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

stilen621 said:


> I`d also like to say if you have anything mean spirited to say to me do it out load not in some PM, I have some pretty thick skin so go for it.


actually thats not allowed, just so you know. 
generally can be more open in PM's where its between the individuals, if its posted in open its deleted and people get warnings.

just so you know.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> <snip>,,,You will get NO info whatsoever. <snip>


Not everyone is going to be confrontational. I for one am really curious about your receiver. I think any info you can give us will be much appreciated.

Hang in there, it'll get better. 

Mike


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> Not everyone is going to be confrontational. I for one am really curious about your receiver. I think any info you can give us will be much appreciated.
> 
> Hang in there, it'll get better.
> 
> Mike


Let me know when it gets better Mike, seems to be getting worse. Is there any civility here ?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

stilen621 said:


> Let me know when it gets better Mike, seems to be getting worse. Is there any civility here ?


 (Name the movie.) 

Cheers,
Tom

Edit: Apparently my humor wasn't in as good taste as I thought. So my bad, and my cleanup. Apologies, it truly was meant in the spirit of a very young person wishing someone good.

I have left the replies of people who guessed correctly.

Thanks for understanding,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since no one but Mod could post some info about the H24-xxx, then closing the thread will serve well everyone here.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> (Name the movie.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hook.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> Hook.


Bingo. Head of the class. Now I have to figure out where I have an HD copy to watch again. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> (Name the movie.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


...Hook 

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Since no one but Mod could post some info about the H24-xxx, then closing the thread will serve well everyone here.


Suggested noted and appreciated. We've decided to let this one live a bit longer.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, Tom - is it TiVo type ?

Umm, actually is not, according to last time spooled FW for H*R*24-xxx !


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As you can see from the edits, I said something that to me is a bit of humor. I have been told it was not always seen that way, so I have removed my bad. My intentions were to inject a bit of humor.

So apologies to anyone who felt I was inappropriate. 

Thank you for understanding,
Tom


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I think some just got over excited. I for one would love to see another reciever option. Thanks for posting on it. I look forward to learning more.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Talk about a slow news day. Over 5,000 views for just the hint of a new receiver. Guess we are all eager to see what's coming up for 2010. Looking forward to Stilen's update. I'm curious to see if the upcoming platform has a head start on DLNA improvements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tom ( as you're the official medium/mediator  ) - how much money paid by an owner for that receiver ?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

CJTE said:


> If this person actually had an H24, they'd be breaking the confidentiality agreement by talking about it in the first place. DirecTV would then cxl their account and request the receiver back. Any pictures of it that landed in the public would be legitimate cause for DirecTV to sue, because the agreement was broken.


After soberly reviewing this post, and reading a lot of moderator comments, with suggestion for apologies, etc, I've decided to come back on this with the following to say.

It is extremely awkward that any single poster, new or old, would receive a DirecTV receiver not yet publicly released. As far as I am aware, and I wish not to speak for the crowd on this, so while I'm not phrasing it this way, put it into a question form in your mind... Back to what I was saying, as far as I am aware, no ones contacts at DirecTV (high or low) have been able to verify a privately released H24, let alone a publicly released one. So anyone claiming to have no official connection with DirecTV (be it employment, or a sponsored or non-sponsored beta program) obtaining an (at this point) only imagined receiver, is cause to bring great deals of skepticism.

I then come to wonder, if such a receiver has been publicly released, why _wasn't_ DBSTalk somewhat made aware of it? Even if our members didn't do any testing on it (highly unlikely). Its extremely surprising that DirecTV would release a receiver and keep this forum in the dark about it, with our "special" relationship.
Furthermore, if this unit does so exist, does this public announcement of its existence hereby release anyones confidentiality agreement that may be part of our group and testing this piece of hardware? Or are they still bound to these terms?
And, if one of our members was in fact testing this or a similar unit, why would they still be held to confidentiality terms when DirecTV has 'leaked' or officially/unofficially released the product!?



CJTE said:


> (long, long, long, large theoretical discussion with ones self about a unit which may/may not currently be in development).
> 
> P.S. For the mods this project is codenamed 'superfake' if you want to ask your contacts about it.


Prove me wrong 



Tom Robertson said:


> Speculating on the "next new" anything is valued sport at DBStalk.  We tend to brainstorm (and brainfart) about what "it" might be or mean.
> 
> One of the great powers of the great members here is we can find many, many more snippets of tiny information than any one person--then share--then blow it outta proportion.  For a short while.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my brainfarting. I hope you all enjoyed . Not picking on the OP, even if they tend to ask a lot of questions, although while questions are the keys to answers I might recommend reading current topics on the product before asking questions... Oncemore, no picking on the op. (I ask questions that seem out of place too, all the time as a matter of fact!).
Nor was I picking on our new divulger of information. And while I might not agree with their claims, there is no reason to bash them as a person. (and I don't believe I did, however, I will be going back through the rests of my posts in this thread, if there are any, and will apologize if I do find any which were demeaning to either poster).

Thanks for keeping the thread open guys... And no matter how this fiasco turns out.... Happy Holidays?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tom, is that H24 activated or not yet ?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

This is one of the most interesting threads I have seen in a long time.

Way to go Tom.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Way to go Tom.


:up: Tom's the _DBSTalk Whisperer_.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> As you can see from the edits, I said something that to me is a bit of humor. I have been told it was not always seen that way, so I have removed my bad. My intentions were to inject a bit of humor.
> 
> So apologies to anyone who felt I was inappropriate.
> 
> ...


I am a very sarcastic person in person, and sarcasim never comes through in posts.... I get in alot of trouble that way.... :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> This is one of the most interesting threads I have seen in a long time.
> 
> Way to go Tom.


You really ought to try a sports forum if you enjoyed this thread. The folks that post on the sports forums are so vicious it's hard to believe. And just about anything is allowed. I also belong to a science forum and you ought to see the language on that. Freedom of speech doesn't really mean you can say anything you want to anyone at anytime. It means that you have the right to express an opinion.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> You really ought to try a sports forum if you enjoyed this thread. The folks that post on the sports forums are so vicious it's hard to believe. And just about anything is allowed. I also belong to a science forum and you ought to see the language on that. Freedom of speech doesn't really mean you can say anything you want to anyone at anytime. It means that you have the right to express an opinion.
> 
> Rich


Well... the First Amendment and freedom of speech don't apply to a privately owned website. Owners can limit and restrict content as they see fit to build the tone and type of website they want.

We all have freedom of speech--if you own your website. We don't have freedom of speech on DBStalk--we's gots rules. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Well... the First Amendment and freedom of speech don't apply to a privately owned website. Owners can limit and restrict content as they see fit to build the tone and type of website they want.
> 
> We all have freedom of speech--if you own your website. We don't have freedom of speech on DBStalk--we's gots rules.


I know. Wasn't referring to this website.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> Well... the First Amendment and freedom of speech don't apply to a privately owned website. Owners can limit and restrict content as they see fit to build the tone and type of website they want.
> 
> We all have freedom of speech--if you own your website. We don't have freedom of speech on DBStalk--we's gots rules.
> 
> ...


Tom. any chance to see answers about price and activation of the H24 ?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Tom. any chance to see answers about price and activation of the H24 ?


Don't know price. That last I saw posted was it wasn't activated yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Strange, legit owner always know how much he paid, if he bought it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Strange, legit owner always know how much he paid, if he bought it.


Doesn't mean all legit owners post the price... Please stop beating on this member...


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Tom. any chance to see answers about price and activation of the H24 ?


How can something that doesn`t exist be activated ? Time for Muldar and Scully !:eek2:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Strange, legit owner always know how much he paid, if he bought it.


Could also be absolutely none of your buisness either.


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

The HR24 needs to be released now! The current generation of hardware is grossly inadequate of providing an acceptable experience in regards to speed of the features currently available.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

[QUOTE
For stilen621: I appears you already have a couple of DirecTV receivers or DVRs, so you are at this point as familiar with the general operation of DirecTV equipment as any of us are. Since DirecTV introduced the H2x/HR2x series of products, which have evolved from the H/HR20 through the 21, 22 and 23 - the differences between succeeding models has been relatively small, and each operates pretty much the same as it's predecessor. It would be reasonable to expect the same with regard to any new product introduced that extends the same basic product numbering series - i.e., an H24. So you can probably expect much the same operation from your new receiver as you have from whatever it is replacing (or supplementing).

Because this appears to be a new product, those of us who are somewhat fanatical techno geeks regarding DirecTV products are excited about the prospects of a new product, and are hungry for information, which sadly resulted in the skepticism and rudeness that you received. I hope you decide to stick around DBSTalk - you will find it is an enjoyable place to share information on DirecTV products and services. We can learn together about your exciting new receiver.

I'm glad you and Tom were able to establish a rapport. He's a great guy and a super person to help you get your feet on the ground here (and to help keep the rest of us a little in check when appropriate).

Welcome aboard.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Carl. I kind of glanced it over and you are corrrect. I know my receivers quite well. I dont know everything about them and doubt I need to either. Two things seem to be consistant with the H/HR line. One thing is the HDD`s keep getting bigger and other things become missing. IE,,OTA. This H unit seems to follow that trend. Theres still no OTA, The S-video connector is now gone, The optical connector is also gone and the unit is smaller. The front panel has the same buttons as the older ones just more modern so to speak. I do plan on hooking it up later this week as my free time will hopefully allow it and I will let Tom & or RobertE know what I find out. Or if I feel a little more comfort I`ll try and tackle that area myself. I tried explaining earlier I am by far no D** expert and I`m treading on virgin ground. I hope you guys can understand that


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No optical audio? That sucks for people like me who don't have a HDMI switching stereo. I'm not a hardcore audio person, so all the TrueHD blu-ray stuff isn't big to me & I haven't invested in a fancier receiver. DD 5.1 is good enough for me.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

upgrade lately? said:


> The HR24 needs to be released now! The current generation of hardware is grossly inadequate of providing an acceptable experience in regards to speed of the features currently available.


You assume the HR24 will represent some leap forward in the hardware involved... HR20->21->22->23 have not seen such leaps.... the 24 may very well be an upgrade in hardware, but it may just as easily not....

Also... I'm not sure that the deficiency is solely to be blamed on the hardware. The speed of the units seems to fluctuate with different software releases... Perhaps more powerful hardware would compensate for flaws which might exist in the software... but perhaps not...

All that to say... I'm not holding my breath that the HR24 is the be all, end all solution to the "woes" of the HRxx series. And I say "woes" somewhat fecitiously... the current crop of "problems" pale in comparison to what we saw when I got my first HR20 in September of 2006!



stilen621 said:


> Thanks Carl. I kind of glanced it over and you are corrrect. I know my receivers quite well. I dont know everything about them and doubt I need to either. Two things seem to be consistant with the H/HR line. One thing is the HDD`s keep getting bigger and other things become missing. IE,,OTA. This H unit seems to follow that trend. Theres still no OTA, The S-video connector is now gone, The optical connector is also gone and the unit is smaller. The front panel has the same buttons as the older ones just more modern so to speak. I do plan on hooking it up later this week as my free time will hopefully allow it and I will let Tom & or RobertE know what I find out. Or if I feel a little more comfort I`ll try and tackle that area myself. I tried explaining earlier I am by far no D** expert and I`m treading on virgin ground. I hope you guys can understand that


Stilen... thanks for the little bit of info you've provided here. Interesting stuff.

As to being a newbie... there are alot of us here who came to these forums in much the same manner as you did - looking for answers to questions... and here we are, several years later, many of us, still enjoying our time - and still looking for answers... just the questions change as time goes on.. 

...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> No optical audio? That sucks for people like me who don't have a HDMI switching stereo. I'm not a hardcore audio person, so all the TrueHD blu-ray stuff isn't big to me & I haven't invested in a fancier receiver. DD 5.1 is good enough for me.


Well, it still may have a Digital Coaxial Audio Output so you can get your Audio that way. I don't have HDMI in my Den AVR5803 and I am not about to buy another expensive Denon like mine as it works great but I am sure that they must have a Digital Coaxial Audio Output or that would be really stupid to assume everyone would have HDMI.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I have the HR24 and it is an awesome machine
I cannot tell you that it only has a single satellite input so it only be used with swm systems, HDMI & Optical HDMI output as well as single component output up to a 600' run
I cannot also tell you that it has a 750GD HDD and the usb connections are active to allow the use of usb external hard drives as well as esata port but not at the same time
I cannot tell you that the front has a polished aluminum finish to it like the hood that comes with Bentley drophead and it is smaller than the current series HR the access card slot has been relocated to give it a one piece look, buttons feel and look solid 
I cannot tell you that the ring in the center has been redesigned and adds more visual functionality to it like rewind shows an arrow to the left rather than circling and vice verse for fast forward
The remote is the same RC65R that was recently updated. I don't have any pictures for now but i will try to get some once my camera has been released from the clutches of someone else 

P.S. I should be getting the New HD Tivo soon also and i will let you know what i cannot tell you


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

naijai said:


> I have the HR24 and it is an awesome machine
> I cannot tell you that it only has a single satellite input so it only be used with swm systems, HDMI & Optical HDMI output as well as single component output up to a 600' run
> I cannot also tell you that it has a 750GD HDD and the usb conections are active to allow the use of usb external hard drives as well as esata port but not at the same time
> I cannot tell you also that the front has a polished aluminum finish to it like the hood that comes with Bentley drophead and it is smaller than the current series HR the access card slot has been relocated to give it a one piece look, buttons feel and look solid
> ...


Can you not post a picture of it as well?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

naijai said:


> I have the HR24 and it is an awesome machine
> I cannot tell you that it only has a single satellite input so it only be used with swm systems, HDMI & Optical HDMI output as well as single component output up to a 600' run
> I cannot also tell you that it has a 750GD HDD and the usb connections are active to allow the use of usb external hard drives as well as esata port but not at the same time
> I cannot tell you that the front has a polished aluminum finish to it like the hood that comes with Bentley drophead and it is smaller than the current series HR the access card slot has been relocated to give it a one piece look, buttons feel and look solid
> ...


Show us pics please


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

naijai said:


> I have the HR24 and it is an awesome machine
> I cannot tell you that it only has a single satellite input so it only be used with swm systems, HDMI & Optical HDMI output as well as single component output up to a 600' run
> I cannot also tell you that it has a 750GD HDD and the usb connections are active to allow the use of usb external hard drives as well as esata port but not at the same time
> I cannot tell you that the front has a polished aluminum finish to it like the hood that comes with Bentley drophead and it is smaller than the current series HR the access card slot has been relocated to give it a one piece look, buttons feel and look solid
> ...


Where did the time go? Is it April 1st already? This guy is putting us on. A picture? Probably some kind of cgi mockup. Pardon me for being skeptical.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Can you not post a picture of it as well?


Not until after the "camera has been released from the clutches of someone else".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You really ought to try a sports forum if you enjoyed this thread. *The folks that post on the sports forums are so vicious it's hard to believe. * And just about anything is allowed. I also belong to a science forum and you ought to see the language on that. Freedom of speech doesn't really mean you can say anything you want to anyone at anytime. It means that you have the right to express an opinion.
> 
> Rich





Tom Robertson said:


> Well... the First Amendment and freedom of speech don't apply to a privately owned website. Owners can limit and restrict content as they see fit to build the tone and type of website they want.
> 
> We all have freedom of speech--if you own your website. * We don't have freedom of speech on DBStalk--we's gots rules. *
> 
> ...


I'm also on the Crackberry forum. I am constantly surprised and disappointed at the posts made by posters toward newbies just asking simple questions, or posting some (to the new poster) "news". *And some of these nasty posts are made by the moderators themselves.
*
Thank you Tom, Stuart, Doug, and all the other Mods that try to keep DBSTALK a great, welcoming, informative forum during all your other work life and family life responsibilities.
This thread has exposed the darker, meaner side of some of the members here. I am greatly saddened by this. A few days ago I pm'ed stilen621 and apologized for the reception he received. I won't repeat his reply. 
But I think that this thread does qualify as an uncharacteristically dark, mean spirited example of what we all do not want it to become.
 Happy Holidays.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Too true, too true.

It's fun to speculate, we all agree. So I'll speculate that the HR24 will come in an exclusive "My Little Pony" edition for young girls not old enough to be obsessed with _Twilight_ or the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Too true, too true.
> 
> It's fun to speculate, we all agree. So I'll speculate that the HR24 will come in an exclusive "My Little Pony" edition for young girls not old enough to be obsessed with _Twilight_ or the Jonas Brothers.


I thought they already decided on going with the Dark Knight collector's edition


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I thought it was supposed to come with a skin for your favorite NFL team so it would match your NFL remote


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

[QUOTE This thread has exposed the darker, meaner side of some of the members here. I am greatly saddened by this. A few days ago I pm'ed the OP and apologized for the reception he received. I won't repeat his reply. 


I stated a public appology to memebers who might have unjustly got a less than nice reply from me from all the less than nice PM`s I got from people. I deleted them all so I dont know who was naughty or nice. If you were one of those who feels wronged by my reply then I appologize again to you personally. But then again I guess I`m not really the OP am I ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Not until after the "camera has been released from the clutches of someone else".


Ya. I must have posted before he finished editing.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> I thought it was supposed to come with a skin for your favorite NFL team so it would match your NFL remote


HR24 Detroit Lions Edition :eek2:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> [QUOTE This thread has exposed the darker, meaner side of some of the members here. I am greatly saddened by this. A few days ago I pm'ed the OP and apologized for the reception he received. I won't repeat his reply.
> 
> I stated a public appology to memebers who might have unjustly got a less than nice reply from me from all the less than nice PM`s I got from people. I deleted them all so I dont know who was naughty or nice. If you were one of those who feels wronged by my reply then I appologize again to you personally. But then again* I guess I`m not really the OP am I* ?


Oops..my mistake...but I was referring to your....ah....unfortunate reception here. Need to edit my post.
Glad to read that you are still here.


----------



## Kaelin (Dec 21, 2009)

I was with D* for around 12 years using the old DirecTivo units until about a year ago when I decided to make the jump into the HD world. MRV is something that is very important to my family and D* wasn't talking about it at the time so I decided to give UVerse a try. That was a short lived disaster so I've regretfully been with 2 Tivo HDs and TWC for the past year. I love my Tivo but TWC, not so much. My yearly subscription to the Tivo service is up next month so I started looking at some other options and have seen that MRV is at least being tested with D* now. It looks like the D* receivers have made a lot of progress too.

My problem is timing though. I see that D* is working on new receivers and Tivo based receivers. I was hoping this thread would help me out but I can also see why it took the turn that it did. There just isn't much information on what is going to included in the new receivers and everyone wants to know.

I am pretty certain I am going to drop TWC after the first of the year. I now have to decide if I want to renew my Tivo subscriptions for another year and just go OTA until D* releases the new receivers or go ahead and sign up with D* and use the HR23s hoping MRV is soon to follow. The problem is, with my luck, if I go ahead and get the HR23s it pretty much guarentees the release of new D* receiver the next day. Also I haven't had much luck with D* in the past about getting new hardware once you are already a subsciber. They always seem to give the new people the good stuff. Maybe that has changed but it would be nice to start with something that's not going to be out of date a month later. Even though I realise the HR23 hasn't been out that long.

Sorry for the long post. I'm just not sure what to do yet and am a noob here in these forums looking for advice from those that use the equipment.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Kaelin said:


> I was with D* for around 12 years using the old DirecTivo units until about a year ago when I decided to make the jump into the HD world. MRV is something that is very important to my family and D* wasn't talking about it at the time so I decided to give UVerse a try. That was a short lived disaster so I've regretfully been with 2 Tivo HDs and TWC for the past year. I love my Tivo but TWC, not so much. My yearly subscription to the Tivo service is up next month so I started looking at some other options and have seen that MRV is at least being tested with D* now. It looks like the D* receivers have made a lot of progress too.
> 
> My problem is timing though. I see that D* is working on new receivers and Tivo based receivers. I was hoping this thread would help me out but I can also see why it took the turn that it did. There just isn't much information on what is going to included in the new receivers and everyone wants to know.
> 
> ...


Can't you go month to month with Tivo?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

naijai said:


> HR24 Detroit Lions Edition :eek2:


Wouldn't trust it. It would lose 16 episodes of your favorite show every season.


----------



## Kaelin (Dec 21, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Can't you go month to month with Tivo?


I'm going to have to check that out. They conveniently automatically select the 1 year renewal for me. I can select month to month but you still have a 1 year commitment so it ends up being cheaper to pay the full year up front.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I can't believe this thread is still going...
:shrug::scratchin


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going...
> :shrug::scratchin


I think there is some confusion about the HR24 units being the new TiVO HD DVR units in the works and the thread is morphing...


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Kheldar said:


> Wouldn't trust it. It would lose 16 episodes of your favorite show every season.


Is that better than the Denver Broncos DVR, which loses everything each December? :grin:


----------



## Kaelin (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope you were not referring to my post hijacking this into the new DirecTivo HD units because that wasn't my intention.
Frankly I can't tell if the Tivo units are going to be separate hardware or just software updates like the comcast box or both. I've seen reports of everything so it's probably just guesswork at this point anyway so please don't hijack this thread for that. There are plenty of other threads for that.
It looks like D* has made great improvements on their software anyway so I'm more interested in the hardware at this point. Hence the interest in the H24/HR24 thread. Just trying to decide whether to pick up the H23 or wait for something newer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since there's no release date or information of any kind about the H24, I'm not sure I'd wait.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, it still may have a Digital Coaxial Audio Output so you can get your Audio that way. I don't have HDMI in my Den AVR5803 and I am not about to buy another expensive Denon like mine as it works great but I am sure that they must have a Digital Coaxial Audio Output or that would be really stupid to assume everyone would have HDMI.


Blu-Ray player is using my coax input.


----------



## Kaelin (Dec 21, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Since there's no release date or information of any kind about the H24, I'm not sure I'd wait.


You're probably right. I think I'll wait until closer to the end of January and if no news is out yet or the news still shows a long ways out, I'll pull the plug. Would be cheaper than renewing my Tivo sub.
I'm still cancelling TWC the first of January though if not before. :hurah:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Kheldar said:


> Wouldn't trust it. It would lose 16 episodes of your favorite show every season.


Ny Giants edition should be a good one though

I think


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

naijai said:


> Ny Giants edition should be a good one though
> 
> I think


It would only make it to a series finale once ever 15 years or so.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> It would only make it to a series finale once ever 15 years or so.


 4 Superbowls since 1986. Not extraordinary, but not too shabby either!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think Jimmy Hoffa is buried in the foundation of the HR24 factory.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think Jimmy Hoffa is buried in the foundation of the HR24 factory.


Ya. The first "H" s/w release is gonna be x0FFA.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think Jimmy Hoffa is buried in the foundation of the HR24 factory.


Who


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

We could use the search word TEAMSTER...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

naijai said:


> ... HDMI & Optical HDMI output as well as single component output up to a 600' run


I'm not sure who hatched the idea that at something over $300 for the OWlink receiver and cabling, optical HDMI was somehow going to interest more than a SST load of customers.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm not sure who hatched the idea that at something over $300 for the OWlink receiver and cabling, optical HDMI was somehow going to interest more than a SST load of customers.


People buy Monster cables for about the same amount


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think Jimmy Hoffa is buried in the foundation of the HR24 factory.


 Yes he is a piller in the community.


davring said:


> We could use the search word TEAMSTER...


 Search Words: DEAD TEAMSTER.:lol:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

We are on the topic speculating on when the HR24 will be released and maybe any new features


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Where did the time go? Is it April 1st already? This guy is putting us on. A picture? Probably some kind of cgi mockup. Pardon me for being skeptical.


I agree, John. And he doesn't even have an HDTV. :lol:

Merry Xmas, John, to you and yours.

Rich


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

naijai said:


> We are on the topic speculating on when the HR24 will be released and maybe any new features


In the future with nothing new that the other HRs already have.

There, now the mods can close this thread.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I agree, John. And he doesn't even have an HDTV. :lol:
> 
> Merry Xmas, John, to you and yours.
> 
> Rich


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and family as well. John


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I agree, John. And he doesn't even have an HDTV. :lol:
> 
> Merry Xmas, John, to you and yours.
> 
> Rich


WHAT!!! :eek2: are you telling me that the sales guy at bestbuy lied to me. I spent good money for this thing and it's not even HD  somebody is going to get an ear full

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm not sure who hatched the idea that at something over $300 for the OWlink receiver and cabling, optical HDMI was somehow going to interest more than a SST load of customers.


Well it was in the pro, which is for commercial applications, and it really is not that expensive in comparison to other commercial video distribution systems.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

naijai said:


> Who


Here - Let Me Google That For You


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the day off tomorrow. After I get done running around I`m going to try and hook this thing up. Without it being activated I dont really expect to gain to much but I`ll let you guys know.:joy:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I have the day off tomorrow. After I get done running around I`m going to try and hook this thing up. Without it being activated I dont really expect to gain to much but I`ll let you guys know.:joy:


I think you should rip it open and make some notes on the hardware and specs hehe j/k (We won't tell lol) Actually, how can Directv hold you responsible for something it doesn't think exists? lol


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I think you should rip it open and make some notes on the hardware and specs hehe j/k (We won't tell lol) Actually, how can Directv hold you responsible for something it doesn't think exists? lol


I`m going to open it up first. I went and got one of those high dollar top of the line security Torx and Allen wrench sets at Harbor Freight the other day just for the occasion. Sort of like giving myself a early christmas present. Maybe the g/f will give me a camera for a present.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I`m going to open it up first. I went and got one of those high dollar top of the line security Torx and Allen wrench sets at Harbor Freight the other day just for the occasion. Sort of like giving myself a early christmas present. Maybe the g/f will give me a camera for a present.


To clarify, is this an H24, or HR24?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> To clarify, is this an H24, or HR24?


This is just the H


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> This is just the H


I can't imagine how/why they'd improve on the H23, unless maybe this has built in DECA? Check the satellite tuner in the back. See if it mentions anything about DECA? Or maybe in the instruction manual?
Also, it have an OTA input?


----------



## DTVDAD (Dec 23, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I can't imagine how/why they'd improve on the H23, unless maybe this has built in DECA? Check the satellite tuner in the back. See if it mentions anything about DECA? Or maybe in the instruction manual?
> Also, it have an OTA input?


The H24/HR24 is supposedly going to have cross communication capability for SWiM accounts. This is so you can watch your DVR shows on all other receivers in the house.


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I have the day off tomorrow. After I get done running around I`m going to try and hook this thing up. Without it being activated I dont really expect to gain to much but I`ll let you guys know.:joy:


I'm surprised you can't find 5 minutes in your busy lifestyle to have hooked this up already. 

It's like plugging in an Ipod.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

slapshot1959 said:


> I'm surprised you can't find 5 minutes in your busy lifestyle to have hooked this up already.
> 
> It's like plugging in an Ipod.


Let's be fair here. We're all pretty busy this time of year. Especially this week. I wouldn't be suprised if it doesn't bet hooked up until this weekend...

I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## crasmus22 (Jan 12, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> I have the day off tomorrow. After I get done running around I`m going to try and hook this thing up. Without it being activated I dont really expect to gain to much but I`ll let you guys know.:joy:


Thanks Stilen. That would be great.


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Let's be fair here. We're all pretty busy this time of year. Especially this week. I wouldn't be suprised if it doesn't bet hooked up until this weekend...
> 
> I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


True we are busy, but you can't tell me 99% of us guys wouldn't have had this thing hooked up by now, especially with all the "inquiring minds"!
I guess he's the 1%
Whatever.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

slapshot1959 said:


> True we are busy, but you can't tell me 99% of us guys wouldn't have had this thing hooked up by now, especially with all the "inquiring minds"!
> I guess he's the 1%
> Whatever.


Since the unit isn't activated what would be the rush. He knows what he has so why would he be in a hurry. Hmmm....and I thought this thread had moved past this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> Since the unit isn't activated what would be the rush. He knows what he has so why would he be in a hurry. Hmmm....and I thought this thread had moved past this.


No immediate rush, but there is that nagging 30 day deadline for activation.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

harsh said:


> No immediate rush, but there is that nagging 30 day deadline for activation.


What 30 days. DirecTV doesn't even have it in there system yet. So the 30 days wouldn't matter.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

I did get around to "The Box" an hour or so ago and this is what I can tell you about it.It is a H24-200, it measures exactly 12"L X 9"W X 1 3/4"H and weighs exactly 2lbs 8.6ozs. It says it is a "Spansion" flash type. It also says H/W V1.5 and those markings were taken from stickers on the unit. There seems to be no normal D** stickers on the unit like the ones that show the S/N: RID# or the manufacturer, H24 is on a different sticker.

The back panel connections are as follows: Satellite In (SWM-1), one set of RGB coax component out, one set of RWY coax component out, one digital audio coax out, HDMI out, Ethernet, USB, phone jack, power in.

The front panel has the following markings and lights/LED`s: When the power is turned on the D** logo lights up, it has menu, guide, select like most newer H units have. It has Res, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, & 1080p indicators. I should note that there are no button switches on this unit on the front at all. It has the look as to what one day might be microwave oven type buttons. The access card door says "DIRECTV / HD" and Dolby digital. The door itself is a push to open door, not the pull down with your fingertip kind.

Inside the unit on the power supply PCB the markings are exactly as follows
MODEL: H24-SMPS PCS01
CODE: GL41-00XXXX
VER: 1.5
DATE: 09. 08. 10
On what looks to be the mother board there is similar markings. On both boards where it asys "BAR CODE" there are no markings.

Things go downhill from here on in. After finally moving all my equipment and hooking it up (no easy task, anyone want to help move it back?) The unit powers up. I had to use the remote because of the lack of buttons on the unit. It actually looks cool and is a little dimmer which would be nice because the others are kinda bright. The unit had no access card so I put an old one in and it yelled at me for not having the right one in as I expected it would do. It basically said fix it or call D** with an error # I think it was 756 but I am not sure but it is one I`ve never seen and neither had the guy at the access card dept I spoke to. Before calling D** I tried it without the card and got nothing again, not even channel 100. It kept asking for the correct card. I could not even get the menu up to check the software version. I was however able to run signal strength`s and they were all normal. I was also able to change the dish type and the multiswitch options and that was all it would let me do. Like I said, even the guy at D** access card unit was confused as to why I couldnt get channel 100 as well. I am trying to find the access card that is married to it so until then I think thats all I can say. I really wish I could have been able to provide more info and atleast play with it a little but at this point I`m not sure what else I can tell you other than the H24 does exist. So if you want to sling arrows at me feel free, if you have any other questions I will try and answer them as best I can as well


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Are access cards not taped to the units anymore? In the plastic?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you mean "Taped" and I thought they always were so they wouldn't get lost but maybe he took it off in a hurry and has to look to see where he put it.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for what info you did provide.
So is it safe to say that the unit did not come w/ an access card or you just can't find.
That kinda sucks..hopefully you can get your hands on one.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Are access cards not taped to the units anymore? In the plastic?


It did not come with an access card (the unit is used) so I tried one I had with no results. Even without an access card you can usually see channel 100


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> It did not come with an access card (the unit is used) so I tried one I had with no results. Even without an access card you can usually see channel 100


You can pull up any channel but will not get programming without an access card to the account


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, the Access Card Allows You Access to Directv Programming!!!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

naijai said:


> You can pull up any channel but will not get programming without an access card to the account


I know this. I am trying to say It pulls up a call D** customer service at 800-xxx-xxxx with code # ??? If I remember correctly it says 756. It then says "The wrong access card is inserted, please insert the correct card the call D** and we can go on to the next step". I cannot even get to the menu or any channels with or without the card. I have never seen a "Then we can go on to the next step" message.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you may need to contact the guy that sent you this device.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Then you need to call Directv. 

How did you get this unit? You can't find the Access Card? Very Interesting!!!

Who sold or gave this unit to you? You need to contact them to find the Access Card and make sure that this is a legitimate deal!!!


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

richierich said:


> Then you need to call Directv.
> 
> How did you get this unit? You can't find the Access Card? Very Interesting!!!
> 
> Who sold or gave this unit to you? You need to contact them to find the Access Card and make sure that this is a legitimate deal!!!


I`m not going to say where I got it. We are trying to find the card TRUST ME we are. I`m not complaining about how or where I got it from. Am I disappointed it/I didnt get more info out of it ? Yes, a little. I never said the unit worked, Just that they exist. I`m trying to give as much info as I can. And I have talked to D** Doug and the guy I talked to in the Access card dept is somewhat curious about it too, but we tried to get it activated.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I may be able to help you acquite the software version on the box. When the box boots up (e.g. after plugging it in or hitting the red reset button), upon seeing the "Hello" message, enter 02468 on the remote. This should force a software download, and you should be able to tell the version number from what is displayed. (I don't think the box needs to be activated to do this, or at least I hope it doesn't.)


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I doubt that anyone you can contact via the DirecTV phone number will know anything about this, or be able to help you. The CSRs and tech support can only help you with released boxes. This model has not yet been released to the public, it's almost certainly a test unit, and the only support you will get will be from the department who is managing the testing. And that group will probably want to know how you got hold of the box in the first place.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> I doubt that anyone you can contact via the DirecTV phone number will know anything about this, or be able to help you. The CSRs and tech support can only help you with released boxes. This model has not yet been released to the public, it's almost certainly a test unit, and the only support you will get will be from the department who is managing the testing. And that group will probably want to know how you got hold of the box in the first place.


I concur 100%


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

dvdmth said:


> I think I may be able to help you acquite the software version on the box. When the box boots up (e.g. after plugging it in or hitting the red reset button), upon seeing the "Hello" message, enter 02468 on the remote. This should force a software download, and you should be able to tell the version number from what is displayed. (I don't think the box needs to be activated to do this, or at least I hope it doesn't.)


No go.... After hitting reset it will go to the blue screen saying "Just a few more seconds" Then it will say "Running receiver self check" Then it goes to "checking satellite settings". I do get good signal meter readings.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

texasbrit said:


> and that group will probably want to know how you got hold of the box in the first place.


My ol` man used to have a saying "you can want in one hand and $%^& in the other, then see which one fills up first. They`ll have to pry it from my dead hands!


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

stilen621: Does it look similar to this? I know that this one is labeled as a DVR but wondering if the design may be similar since this one looks like it has no buttons on the front and it touch sensitive instead.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Brent04 said:


>


If it does look like a non-DVR version of that one, I guess that's what the HR24 will most likely look like. It will be curious to see if it has program titles pop up on the front when recording (ala the TiVo Series 3).

~Alan


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Brent04 said:


> stilen621: Does it look similar to this? I know that this one is labeled as a DVR but wondering if the design may be similar since this one looks like it has no buttons on the front and it touch sensitive instead.


Yes it does look like that


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I did get around to "The Box" an hour or so ago and this is what I can tell you about it.It is a H24-200, it measures exactly 12"L X 9"W X 1 3/4"H and weighs exactly 2lbs 8.6ozs. It says it is a "Spansion" flash type. It also says H/W V1.5 and those markings were taken from stickers on the unit. There seems to be no normal D** stickers on the unit like the ones that show the S/N: RID# or the manufacturer, H24 is on a different sticker.
> 
> The back panel connections are as follows: Satellite In (SWM-1), one set of RGB coax component out, one set of RWY coax component out, one digital audio coax out, HDMI out, Ethernet, USB, phone jack, power in.
> 
> ...


No SD outputs? That's kind of stupid. I have 2 H21s connected to 2 SD Tv. If one of them went, I'd like to replace them with the H24. MUCH prefer the H21 over the D12. Plus, there's a couple of extra channels you can get on the H2x that you can't on the D12.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> No SD outputs?


Those would be the aforementioned "one set of RWY coax component out".


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know if anyone will even care, but this looks like one of the guys that is working on the H24.

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jean-michel-marrot/0/766/750


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Man, if Earl was still here in his old capacity, I bet we'd have atleaset a "Teaser" first look by now.....


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Man, if Earl was still here in his old capacity, I bet we'd have atleaset a "Teaser" first look by now.....


No, you wouldn't. DirecTV decides when a first look is allowed, no one else.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Those would be the aforementioned "one set of RWY coax component out".


But no S-Video or Composite, or analog Stereo?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So if the H24 is out then I would think the HR24 will be out in First Quarter of 2010. 

Then I would guess that the NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO unit would be out Second Quarter of 2010 or shortly thereafter as it can't be released until the HR24 is released.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking if this was a used unit it was a test box that has failed, was not correctly (error, not deceit) returned, and it will NEVER work.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> But no S-Video or Composite, or analog Stereo?


I think the RWY = Red...white...yellow...which would be the composite.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info Stilen. 
Since you spent the coin on the security screw drivers, how about some chip numbers for us eggheads. Specifically any chip starting with BCM.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

BattleScott said:


> Thanks for the info Stilen.
> Since you spent the coin on the security screw drivers, how about some chip numbers for us eggheads. Specifically any chip starting with BCM.


There are no chips starting with BCN. A Entropic chip, couple of Samsungs, and a Philips


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

richierich said:


> So if the H24 is out then I would think the HR24 will be out in First Quarter of 2010.
> 
> Then I would guess that the NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO unit would be out Second Quarter of 2010 or shortly thereafter as it can't be released until the HR24 is released.


You are of course assuming that the HR24 is the "new platform" that we expect to be the platform for the DirecTiVo. It might not be. And then it might.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't assume anything but just mentioned that I think the HR24 will be out First Quarter and then the DIRECTIVO will follow the next quarter.

I don't think they will change the Platform that much but maybe include SWiM and DECA for customers to be able to connect via a Network.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

stilen621 said:


> No go.... After hitting reset it will go to the blue screen saying "Just a few more seconds" Then it will say "Running receiver self check" Then it goes to "checking satellite settings". I do get good signal meter readings.


Are you using HDMI? If so, I think your display doesn't accept 480i over HDMI. Try switching to a different output (e.g. component) if you have the cabling (I won't make you do it if it would be too tough).

The "Hello" screen should be the very first thing you see after power-up or reset. That should be followed by "Almost there," then the receiver switches resolutions (I think from 480i to 480p). The next screen after the resolution change says "Just a few more seconds," which is apparently the first thing you're seeing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dvdmth said:


> Are you using HDMI? If so, I think your display doesn't accept 480i over HDMI. Try switching to a different output (e.g. component) if you have the cabling (I won't make you do it if it would be too tough).
> 
> The "Hello" screen should be the very first thing you see after power-up or reset. That should be followed by "Almost there," then the receiver switches resolutions (I think from 480i to 480p). The next screen after the resolution change says "Just a few more seconds," which is apparently the first thing you're seeing.


Yeah, it looks like there is a delay in the HDMI handshake that it is not completed until after the initial screens have come on. Hooking up via component should allow all initial screens to be seen.

- Merg


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

dvdmth said:


> Are you using HDMI? If so, I think your display doesn't accept 480i over HDMI. Try switching to a different output (e.g. component) if you have the cabling (I won't make you do it if it would be too tough).
> 
> The "Hello" screen should be the very first thing you see after power-up or reset. That should be followed by "Almost there," then the receiver switches resolutions (I think from 480i to 480p). The next screen after the resolution change says "Just a few more seconds," which is apparently the first thing you're seeing.


I was wondering the same exact thing in reference to the HDMI cable last night


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> I was wondering the same exact thing in reference to the HDMI cable last night


No, it did not work. I got the same results. Just so you guys know, I am leaving my stuff torn apart so I can check stuff so if you want me to try different things I can for a day or two then it gets put back


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rockaway1836 said:


> I don't know if anyone will even care, but this looks like one of the guys that is working on the H24.


Note that he works for Pace and the receiver in question would appear to be a Samsung model.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if D** has a generic work order # ? I dont know if it will help but it keeps asking if I want to activate it by the work order #.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think that's possible, and at any rate I think it might be seen as fraudulent. I know that our forum rules state that you may not post information that:



> (2) consists of instructional information on illegal activities, including, but not limited to, hacking, cracking, and phreaking


and while posting fake work order information may not be illegal, I tend to think it goes to the spirit of that rule, and I would have to delete any posts like that.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

David MacLeod said:


> same day access cards are in tv.


Then the HR24 should have been out a decade ago:










The RCA F38310 HDTV with built-in DirecTV HD receiver-circa 2001.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> No SD outputs? That's kind of stupid. I have 2 H21s connected to 2 SD Tv. If one of them went, I'd like to replace them with the H24. MUCH prefer the H21 over the D12. Plus, there's a couple of extra channels you can get on the H2x that you can't on the D12.


Any future DirecTV HD receiver will have to have composite A/V outputs as DirecTV is switching all the markets with locals on the 72.5 satellite to one of the Ka/Ku satellites, mandating that the HD boxes have to be able to be connected to SDTVs.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think that's possible, and at any rate I think it might be seen as fraudulent. I know that our forum rules state that you may not post information that:
> 
> and while posting fake work order information may not be illegal, I tend to think it goes to the spirit of that rule, and I would have to delete any posts like that.


I did not mean to break any rules


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

harsh said:


> Note that he works for Pace and the receiver in question would appear to be a Samsung model.


Yea, I noticed that. I also see that we may have Pace and RCA/Thompson involved.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=H24-100 and then there is this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168139&highlight=h24


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A bit of correction... the -100 suffix refers to Audiovox, who manufacture under the Thomson and RCA names among others.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A bit of correction... the -100 suffix refers to Audiovox, who manufacture under the Thomson and RCA names among others.


Who is 200 ?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> Who is 200 ?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1223577&postcount=63


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> Any future DirecTV HD receiver will have to have composite A/V outputs as DirecTV is switching all the markets with locals on the 72.5 satellite to one of the Ka/Ku satellites, mandating that the HD boxes have to be able to be connected to SDTVs.


No S-Video though?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's all speculation right now. At some point, there will be an H24 and that's when we know what it has on the back.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As I said, we'll see.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> Who is 200 ?


I guess I should have asked which manufacture is 200. Like H24-200.

Nevermind, I did not see the link someone posted. Thanks


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I wonder if it will:
> 
> Have wifi?
> Shrink PPV/VOD to 0 days?
> ...


Actually, the H/HR24 will incorporate features not even guessed on these forums. They will include an earbud, maximum of 4 per household, that will control all functions of the receiver just by user thoughts. This is especially useful with the MRV capabilty which will be available when the units are actually placed in service. Conflicts (viewing) in the same room are one of the features still with some issues. This will all be resolved by the national rollout date of 4/01/10.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I guess I should have asked which manufacture is 200. Like H24-200.


Samsung.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> I guess I should have asked which manufacture is 200. Like H24-200.


Samsung.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread but incase anyone is in the market, theres an HR23 on Ebay for sale that is an owned unit. I checked. It`s at $155.00 right now. I wish I could afford it but cant


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It should be possible to get a leased H23 for much less than that, if you're interested.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

stilen621 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but incase anyone is in the market, theres an HR23 on Ebay for sale that is an owned unit. I checked. It`s at $155.00 right now. I wish I could afford it but cant


Long time existing customers can usually get an HD DVR upgrade for ~$100 from DirecTV.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A bit of correction... the -100 suffix refers to Audiovox, who manufacture under the Thomson and RCA names among others.


Correction noted.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> There are no chips starting with BCN. A Entropic chip, couple of Samsungs, and a Philips


BCM not BCN. Can you post the complete chip numbers?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'm closing this thread. 

It's all fun to speculate, but right now we're not clear on the potential liabilities to this site if someone posts confidential information. It seems like we're right on the edge of doing this, so I feel that in good conscience I have to put a stop to things. 

I hate to be "the bad guy" here because I'm as curious as anyone, but I must say this: If anyone posts confidential information about pre-release versions of HR24, H24, or any other DIRECTV receiver without moderator permission, that person will be infracted or banned. 

Please accept my apologies for having to take this step.


----------

